# back to bees...



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been out of bees for a few year after the wax moths demolished my hive a few years ago. I got a 3 lb pack this week and tossed it into my bottom super (deep) last night after replacing the duragilt sheets.

I'm in SE Michigan and the bloom seems to be starting.....have a few questions.

1) Queen is in her cage and should be out in a couple days...When should I first check on her if she was put in the super on Wed pm. I would think that I should eventually release her if she is not freed by the workers.

2) Should I continue to feed? I gave a 1 part sugar/2part water mix last night....about 20 oz probably. Bloom is done with some flowering trees and starting with others

3) How long does it take until the 2nd super is needed? The bottom should be the next box. As of last night, absolutely no wax so they are starting from scratch.

4) Any opinions on monitoring/medicating? Hoping to let them be as natural as possible this go around...

thanks in advance, MODAY


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I have very limited experience and will pass on mostly what I've been read or told by those more experienced than myself when I asked basically the same questions.

1. No idea, my bees are from a nuc.

2. First year always offer feed since you are trying to build them up rather than harvest honey. 1:1 in spring and 2:1 in fall. The 1:1 stimulates and nourishes wax production which you will need even more with a package. My nuc was taking 2 or 3 qts of 1:1 daily at first. Now it's down to 1qt every few days. They won't take it if the don't need it.

3. Add the second brood box when the 1st is 80% full. Putting it on too soon makes it difficult to keep the brood warm.

4. Medicate in the fall. Varroa needs brood to reproduce and you have none. From spring until fall the bees out reproduce the varroa but when they slow down with cooler weather the varroa catches and surpasses them.

If someone with more experience tells you different that's fine too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

(1. Leave the queen be in the cage and allow the workers up to 5 days to release her.

(2. put syrup at the correct mix 1:1 {spring} 2:1 {fall} till they are no longer taking it. They can use the syrup during the night to make wax. 

(3. when the bottom box is 75 to 80% full.

(4. I medicate with fumigillan B in the syrup in the spring, at least a gallon, May to late how ever to get a whole gallon now. Do it again in the fall, I try for 2 gallons then. This helps prevent Nosema both types. 

Mite away II pads in the spring and fall to kill off Vorroa, follow the instructions, I also use a frame of drone comb and rotate every 25 days.

I do a random check of the hive about every 50 days or so to look for eggs as a queen check.

Put your state in your profile. No one is going to show up at your door step and keeping bees in Michigan has differences from Texas. 


 Al


----------

